# Hawaiian Norfolk Pine Bowl



## Kalai (May 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is a Hawaiian Norfolk Pine bowl, I made it in the traditional Hawaiian calabash shape, it measures 11 inches in dia. and just over 4 inches tall.
The norfolk pine tree that this came from had real nice flame color as you can see in the pictures, not all of the trees have this color. 
I called this bowl Pele's Fire, Pele is the Hawaiian goddess of fire.
I hope you all like the pictures. Aloha.

Kalai
[attachment=5507]
[attachment=5508]


----------



## EricJS (May 13, 2012)

Kalai, you know you've done an outstanding job when Roy compliments your piece of pine!

That is another beautiful piece of work! I love it!


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful piece, Kalai! Norfolk is beautiful stuff, and.this is a really colorful piece! How do you deal with the pith on these end grain bowls? Plug? CA?


----------



## BarbS (May 13, 2012)

Kalai said:


> Hi everyone, this is a Hawaiian Norfolk Pine bowl, I made it in the traditional Hawaiian calabash shape, it measures 11 inches in dia. and just over 4 inches tall.
> The norfolk pine tree that this came from had real nice flame color as you can see in the pictures, not all of the trees have this color.
> I called this bowl Pele's Fire, Pele is the Hawaiian goddess of fire.
> I hope you all like the pictures. Aloha.
> Kalai




It's beautiful. I like the top edge design element you planned. Perfect!


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> An unusual NIP flame you have there. Nice work indeed.



That's disgusting. These posts of yours are just like gasoline to my self control. A beautiful bowl.:davidguil:


----------



## bench1holio (May 13, 2012)

sweet looking bowl kalai  well done


----------



## txpaulie (May 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, yet a bit frightening...

I love it!

p


----------



## Vern Tator (May 14, 2012)

Very fine.  It is the first time I have seen the knot line put at the rim, cool. I was given some monkey puzzle, ( distant relative of NIP) a couple of months ago. I tried one piece and we didn't like each other. Traded the second piece for some Madrone. :dunno:


----------



## TimR (May 14, 2012)

Kalai, I love the calabash bowl shape, among my favorites and often very challenging because of the tool approach on the upper part of the bowl. 

Placing the knots at the rim makes for a striking look, I like it. Excellent solid work. NIP can be a challenge with tear out, especially for the ones that sit around for a while spalting. Looks great!


----------

